# Fob programming



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

You need to open the little cubby hole between the cup holders and shifter and follow the procedure

Adding Keys (Without SPS) 


Note: 
To initiate, this procedure requires that 1 learned key be available.
A total of 8 keys maybe be learned to a single vehicle.
This procedure adds keys only. The procedure does not erase previously learned keys.
The keys to be learned must duplicate the mechanical cut of the current key.
Place the recognized key(s) in the vehicle cupholder.
Insert the mechanical key of the new key into the key lock cylinder located on the outside of the driver door and turn the key to the unlock position five times within ten seconds. The Driver Information Center (DIC) will display Ready For Remote #2, 3, 4 or 5.
Note: The key slot is located inside the center console storage area. To access the slot, remove the circular cover at the bottom of the storage area with a pick tool. Insert the key into the exposed key slot.


Place the new key into the key slot.
Press the ignition mode switch. When the key is learned the DIC will indicate that it is ready to program the next key.
Remove the key from the key slot and press the unlock button. To program additional keys, repeat Steps 3 through 5.
When all additional keys are programmed, press and hold the ignition mode switch for 5 seconds to exit programming mode.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for your thorough reply! Much appreciated! Sounds like I need to gt the new key cut first.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is straight from alldata. I'm guessing the SPS is the scan tool


----------



## har226 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello I am new to cruzetalk and I have been searching for how to program a new remote on my 2013 cruze ltz with push to start. I go through the steps and when it says ready for remote 3 I take out the original remote and put in the new one and push the start button and nothing DIC goes blank and nothing. I have to push the start button for about 10 secs to exit and the new one doesnt work. Any ideas?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds like a dealer trip for you


----------



## earnhardtnorth (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a 2014 Cruze 1LT and would like to have a "hide-a-key" under the car like I did on my '02 Cavalier. Can you buy just a key (no fob) or does the fob need to be near the car for it to start?


----------

